# Killing Kentucky 31



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is hard to kill....and requires spraying twice in a season.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/time-to-kill-toxic-fescue-when-grass-grows-strong-NAA-university-news-release/


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

What I have found is that the k 31 plant is pretty easy to kill with glyphosate and the 1st spray kills it dead. The reason it seems like it comes back is that there is usually a very large seed bank in the soil that may take a couple years to deplete. K 31 fescue is what 95% of the hay that is made around is.....all of my fields were fescue when I got them but I killed them out......just too many other options better quality forages you can grow.....don't know why more people around here don't see that.


----------

